# Work Permit for masters student doing a internship



## vaibhav

Hey Guys!!

I was wondering what would be the work permit which a masters student should apply in order to work as an intern?


Thanks


----------



## simonsays

I was struggling hard not to cry out laughing - no offence mate

To do masters, you cannot work on a student pass - and per ICA rules, Student pass holders for masters cannot work .. that's point 1 (as I figure out that your intention is to earn while you learn .. like done in OZ, US, UK .. correct me if I am wrong)

So you gotta go with plan B - get a job ... and enrol for masters part time

There is no pass for intern - i.e. paid intern .. 

In any case, you can 

If at all you can qualify, you can only look for the following 3 months internship - as of now, restricted to Bachelors only 

Training Employment Pass - Before you apply - Ministry of Manpower


----------



## sgporc

ecureilx said:


> To do masters, you cannot work on a student pass - and per ICA rules, Student pass holders for masters cannot work ..


I do not know the exact rules, but logically I don't see why specifically masters student cannot work. I would imagine that for example the MBA programs at NUS/NTU/SMU/Insead etc. might have some type of option for internships as part of their course offerings, which would be a big plus for their programs. 

As far as I have researched (10 mins), students can work part time up to 16 hrs per week, or if the work is accredited by the university (probably in the form of course credits that will be counted towards the award of the degree). see Employment of Foreign Students. I haven't found any mention specifically mentioning masters students, maybe it is on another page? (Ecureilx do you know?)

Vaibhav, the best option would be to contact your school to ask.

Edit: I just realized that the pages Ecureilx and I linked are for differing categories of Masters students, hinging on this crucial question... Is your Masters degree in Singapore or overseas? If you are an overseas student wanting to just come to singapore for the internship experience, see Ecureilx's link. If you are taking your Masters in Singapore, see my link.


----------



## vaibhav

ecureilx said:


> I was struggling hard not to cry out laughing - no offence mate
> 
> To do masters, you cannot work on a student pass - and per ICA rules, Student pass holders for masters cannot work .. that's point 1 (as I figure out that your intention is to earn while you learn .. like done in OZ, US, UK .. correct me if I am wrong)
> 
> So you gotta go with plan B - get a job ... and enrol for masters part time
> 
> There is no pass for intern - i.e. paid intern ..
> 
> In any case, you can
> 
> If at all you can qualify, you can only look for the following 3 months internship - as of now, restricted to Bachelors only
> 
> Training Employment Pass - Before you apply - Ministry of Manpower


I am sorry if i did not explain it to you in a better way, but simply put i was offered an internship in Singapore but TEP is just for bachelors so i was wondering if there is any other work permit specifically for internship for students who are pursuing their masters outside of Singapore. 

Maybe now u get my question


----------



## simonsays

sgporc said:


> I do not know the exact rules, but logically I don't see why specifically masters student cannot work. I would imagine that for example the MBA programs at NUS/NTU/SMU/Insead etc. might have some type of option for internships as part of their course offerings, which would be a big plus for their programs.


From what i know, Singapore is not so keen to import the types of Master students who are looking at the earning potential, and at the same time doing learning .. and the types who prefer to defer the semesters while working

It is pretty straightforward- if your course requires some form or internship or training, then you are allowed to do so - like if you are in Culinary, you can OJT - but don't expect fancy salaries.

Same goes for those who are engaging in Research, then again, if you can upgrade to an RA, then you get off with a better pay, but .. you must switch to an EP as an RA, no more student pass.

Correct me if I am wrong .. 

The govt knows the hundred and 1 way of abusing the system, so much so, why do you think female students are subject to random medical and pregnancy tests ??  



> As far as I have researched (10 mins), students can work part time up to 16 hrs per week, or if the work is accredited by the university (probably in the form of course credits that will be counted towards the award of the degree). see Employment of Foreign Students. I haven't found any mention specifically mentioning masters students, maybe it is on another page? (Ecureilx do you know?)
> 
> Vaibhav, the best option would be to contact your school to ask.


Yes, the school is the best place for the answers .. 




vaibhav said:


> I am sorry if i did not explain it to you in a better way, but simply put i was offered an internship in Singapore but TEP is just for bachelors so i was wondering if there is any other work permit specifically for internship for students who are pursuing their masters outside of Singapore.
> 
> Maybe now u get my question


You are pursuing your masters OUTSIDE SINGAPORE, and expect the Singapore govt to give you a free pass to work here ? not that I can confirm, as far as I know, such option doesn't exist

Go back to square 1 - find a job, and then continue your masters ..


----------



## lorgnette

i was offered an internship in Singapore but TEP is just for bachelors

Until you receive your postgrad degree, you are considered an undergrad. Being offered an internship is a privilege since you are not a student in any institutions on the island*. Advisable that since you applied for it and being offered the position, and if you still intend to come to Singapore then accept it graciously (before the offer is offered elsewhere). 

Hope it helps.


----------



## simonsays

lorgnette: our friend is pursuing his masters OUTSIDE SINGAPORE, if I understood him correctly ..


----------



## lorgnette

ecureilx said:


> lorgnette: our friend is pursuing his masters OUTSIDE SINGAPORE, if I understood him correctly ..


Perhaps he intends to achieve the intern-ship in Singapore, completing the requirement while working on his masters's courses on-line or taking a semester off. It is an approved practice for professors in foreign institutions to allow students to gain overseas experience. 

In such case, OP should apply for a short term specific work visa although technically he is researching on certain workforce procedures in Singapore, not employed on a full time position.


----------



## simonsays

lorgnette said:


> In such case, OP should apply for a short term specific work visa although technically he is researching on certain workforce procedures in Singapore, not employed on a full time position.


Such visa for internship doesn't exist, to the best of my knowledge - especially if he is not going to be employer.

He has to go through the regular process of getting an employer, and getting an EP - which, if I hear correctly, is going to be a real uphill task .... 

or go on to a Local Uni and get in as an RA ! In which case, the Uni will arrange the pass for him ..

above is assuming his passport is Indian .. 

Now, if he is an Aussie, there are other options, as part of the Singapore/Australia FTA


----------



## sgporc

vaibhav, here's a link which should be useful to you too. Contact Singapore - Launch a Bright Future in Singapore!. It's an official government agency so if you write to them they will give you the best advice for your situation. 

And do post back to this forum to let us know if you find solutions to you case.


----------

